# Similarity concerto-jazz-(hard)rock



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I don't believe in a strong connection between classical music and (hard)rock/metal, but I do see a strong connection/similarity between a particular type of classical music and rock (and jazz): the (solo) concerto. I wonder if you can agree with me.

First, (hard)rock/metal has it's origin in blues(rock) but perhaps even more through the blues in jazz as both jazz and (hard)rock put all musicians of the band on a par and in competition with each other while all other popular music, including blues, is about singing a song with the singer as frontman and the orchestra on the background or is simply dance music. But this concept of musicians on a par with competition between them is typical of the classical concerto (the term 'concerto' perhaps both mean 'tie/join' and 'compete/fight') . Concertos, jazz and (hard)rock are basically the same: the orchestra plays a theme/riff and one instrumentalist plays a long solo on top of and in competition with the orchestra. Especially in jazz and (hard)rock the solist can switch but that isn't essential. 

The attraction of rock is that there still is a song and a singer but he is simply one of the musicians; perhaps jazz is similar as the main solo instrument is a wind instrument (saxophone) which is a lot like a singer (the voice is also a wind instrument). Another attraction of rock is the solo electric guitar which is quite similar to the sound and expressiveness of the violin and other snare instruments (like the piano) which is the solo instrument of choice in classical concertos.

What do you think?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I look at Blues as minimalism, with Patton and Johnson as Negro-American versions of Satie. Early rock n roll like Bo Diddley and Berry are extensions of this. With rock guitar solos, I do agree is similar to Classical concertos, where an instrument breaks out and rises above the accompaniment. With Jazz trios and quartets, I see it more like chamber music, but less composed and loads more improvisation, and less working as a group harmonically, with more give and take.


----------

